# Dug out more old deer hunting photos.



## Son (Sep 22, 2011)

The other thread got too long, so I'm starting a new one.

This old buck had been shot at during the season by several. He finally wised up and came into the thick where I was patiently waiting. It was near the end of the season.


----------



## Son (Sep 22, 2011)

had rattled up this old buck, but he stalled in a thick. I didn't know if he had left by going out the other side, or was he still there. I grunted, and he came out running like he was spooked. Shot him running at about 60 yards. 9 point.


----------



## Son (Sep 22, 2011)

It was during the hard rut, nothing was responding to rattling or calling of any kind. So here I sat watching for a chase. Here came a doe running wide open, she went all the way across an open dry pond before this buck came out following her. He also was moving pretty good. One shot got him to go down as he reached the other side of the pond area. That's my favorite camo.


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 22, 2011)

I really enjoy all your pics.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a few more, will post em soon.
Thanks
Son


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 23, 2011)

shoot2grill said:


> I really enjoy all your pics.



x1000. Son, they really bring back memories for me as to how we "used" to do it. And I think it shows some of the younger generation that seat time and persistence are some strong key factors in putting meat on the table. Keepem' coming.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Many times I would have been gone visiting my young'ins for a week or so during season back when I hunted Alabama. After coming back up to the hunt club, had a group hunting that said. "There ain't no bucks left in this place, you've shot em all". So, I went out and shot this one just to show em there was one more left.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

One afternoon i was slipping down a winding woods road when I saw this buck easing thru the timber and he didn't see me. I let him get out of sight, then soft shoed up to where he had crossed and called him back. Only took a couple minutes for him to show up. I knew he was cruising for does. Fellow club member helped get him out with this beast of a ATV.
Want you young guys to notice, I had on my usual camo. Don't know what happened to my hat.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

I havn't always been old, this is me when I was a young whipper snapper aboard ship.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

I like to turkey hunt too. First picture is the gobbler the day before on the trail camera.
Second picture is me with the gobbler on the trail camera. Looks like I walked in front of the camera just right. I've probably killed more gobblers than all those tv personalities, and never had fifty to choose from//  All with a thirty dollar 12 guage.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

My favorite gobbler of all time. Mutant color in those wings. 26 pounds on the deer scales, ever how accurate those are. Yep, that's how I was dressed, and the gobbler didn't care.
That's the thirty dollar shotgun laying on the ground, I have always had it spray painted with bow camo paint. Ragweed design. And I used an ol Lynch box that has been broken several times and glued back, in fact, a piece of one side was missing when this bird was called. Had a nother little box with me, that has a push stick, don't like it.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Ol three beards, only two show up in the picture.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's another gobbler, with my combo of turkey hunting tools.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 23, 2011)

You old dudes move so slow, a deer wouldn't see you if you were wearing a clown costume. I have to wear camo, I start shaking like a leaf when I see a big deer. I need all the help I can get.

Great pictures, I love seeing them.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Back on deer. Ol buddy who worked for the RR gave me this hat. I had to try it out and see if it was a lucky hat or not. Called up two bucks, shot one, and had to run the other one off. Had to have one to hunt later on.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Son said:


> Many times I would have been gone visiting my young'ins for a week or so during season back when I hunted Alabama. After coming back up to the hunt club, had a group hunting that said. "There ain't no bucks left in this place, you've shot em all". So, I went out and shot this one just to show em there was one more left.





Love it when that happens. 

Nice pics. Keep um comin


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 23, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> You old dudes move so slow, a deer wouldn't see you if you were wearing a clown costume.



Now you're getting it.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, I move like a shadow. Here's another. Still looking for more.


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

Ol Tiger


----------



## Son (Sep 23, 2011)

This was another smart ol dude, he tried everything to get around me. But I saw him. Then he saw my wild camo.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

This old blue camo jacket has seen many a buck hit the ground. And remember, when this buck was shot, I had on an orange vest too. Looked like a halloween pumpkin sitting in a tree. I usually take the vest off for pictures, looks better. And sometimes the orange will glare and wash out some of the picture.


----------



## Carp (Sep 24, 2011)

Love those old pics!


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

Took awhile to get a clear shot at this one.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

Boy, this was a long time ago, look how young everybody looks.
L to R. Mike Harrel, Myself, and Bruce Guimares. Ol Mike passed away last year, he's missed already. Ga bucks\\


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

I had rather take pictures of my bucks where they fall. But for some reason, I have several photos of em hanging with nobody in the picture.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

Best 8 point I've killed in Ga. Thinking about mounting him.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

Somebody gave me a nice jacket. This was last season. I finally got to hunt after Thanksgiving. Had been layed up after an operation. Doc finally said I could go, but couldn't drag, lift or pull on anything. No problem when you have good friends.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2011)

I've killed two bucks in SW Ga that had three antlers. Each coming off their own pedical. Here's the one I got couple seasons ago. Had an antler right over his eye, snapped it off. 250 pounds on the hoof. Can't wear that blue jacket out, still hunting with it and it's probably over 30 years old.


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2011)

I learned taxidermy in 1957, here's a few mounts I did in the early 1980's. Put on a display somewhere, can't remember the ocassion.


----------



## Donnie Reid (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep em coming


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2011)

I remember this buck very well. I was sitting in a blind made of limbs brush etc, knowing there was a hot doe in the area. I had already seen the running sign crossing the roads coming into this block. When daylight came, here came a doe running between the pine rows straight towards me. At about 80 yards she turned and went off to my right.  Then came a big buck, same path, before I could get on him, he turned right and was out of sight. Figuring more might show up, I had my rifle up and ready for the next one. That's when this buck came into view, and before he could dive thru the pine row, I fired. Down he went, and up just as fast, then off to the left he went. I waited for a spell, then went to check him out. After about an hour of crawling several hundred yards i came to a small gallberry patch. First place I had come across where I figured he might lay up. I stopped, got my rifle ready and waited. Sure enough, he stood up at about 6 feet and I fired. Down he went for the count. My first shot had broken one shoulder.
I put a friend in the blind the next morning. He saw about six different bucks chasing that doe and never got a shot.

How you like my camo?


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Sep 25, 2011)

i guess if i can have that much success, i'd need to learn how to mount them myself.. i bet if you didnt you'd have a ton in tax fees over the years..good pictures and stories behind them

when do you start rattling and grunting??
which is better in the morning or evening to do those 2 things??

thanks


----------



## Son (Sep 25, 2011)

I never rattle or grunt like you see on videos.
I only make enough noise to get their attention, then let curosity bring em in. A low bleat often works better than a grunt, and I make that sound with my own voice. Been calling bucks in since around the mid 70's. Can call does in too, sometimes with a fawn bleat, or with blowing like a deer. Mornings or afternoons work well for me, depends on weather conditions and moon phase. It's difficult to get a buck up once he's bedded unless it's the rut.


----------



## mudslingerford (Sep 27, 2011)

great pics and stories, i hope to get a few sw ga monsters this year myself


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 27, 2011)

great pics!


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll see if I can dig out a few more. Here's a good picture of this ol nine point.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 27, 2011)

i love your camo


----------



## Son (Sep 28, 2011)

Last few years, I've had a nice camo jacket, got it for Christmas one year.
Here's a picture of the type stands I built on a hunting, timber farm I managed for over thirteen years in Early co. Ga.  Comfortable, with a swivel seat.


----------



## Son (Sep 30, 2011)

Found another 8, 1980's I think, or early 90's. 87 Dodge Ram 50. That's a buddys decoy in the truck. Miller Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm an old taxidermist, began learning the art in 1957. Just found these old pictures of things I mounted in 1959 at the age of around 17. Yep, that's a mullet, and deer heads were hard to come by, so I helped a fellow slaughter goats to get the heads to mount for practice. I would then sell the goat heads to school buddies for five bucks. Back in the day, we had to build all forms from scratch.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome! Keep em comming!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and the stories. Looks like your one heck of a hunter!


----------



## philtuts (Oct 2, 2011)

Son, 
I love looking at all these old pictures and reading these great stories. Seems like you're a seasoned veteran in the woods. Please keep these coming. Makes my day to see and read all of this stuff. I hope to be able to post pictures like these once I am a little farther on in my years, but probably not of this caliber. I bet us young hunters could learn a lot from a hunter such as yourself. Your pictures are an inspiration.


----------



## philtuts (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, by the way.


----------



## Son (Oct 2, 2011)

It would be nice if everybody could experience the times I've seen. Started out hunting in Collier and Lee counties Fl, when I was about 9. It was still wild in that part of Florida back then.


----------



## Son (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm an ol bowhunter too. If you havn't seen it already, might want to look under bowhunting for my bowhunting thread there. Old bowhunting pictures.


----------



## kg4ghn (Oct 4, 2011)

Another great thread with great pics.  I would love to read a book you wrote with hunting stories, tips, etc.


----------



## Son (Oct 5, 2011)

Snapped this picture of a small six point yesterday while scouting out some of my favorite areas.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 11, 2011)

Great pics, Son.


----------



## flingin1 (Oct 12, 2011)

great pics. mighty fine bucks you have killed over the years.


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 12, 2011)

You are the yota of deer hunting.Thanks for the storys and pics I think we could all learn a little something from you.


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Oct 13, 2011)

You are an inspiration to us all. The pics are great, I can only hope that one day I am as an accomplished deer hunter as yourself!


----------



## quackhead87 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures of many trophies! Congrats!


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. It's been a slow season so far this year. Too hot, too dry and very little deer movement in our area. But, I've already passed on 2 young eight point bucks, several 6 pointers, spikes and lots of does.
Next cool snap, might be a good time to put a couple does in the freezer. Then I will settle down and wait for "Gunther"


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 16, 2011)

Your pictures show a great deal to me. It is encouragement that one day I'll have enough to show as you do. I would love to know some of your secrets, you have to have some with that many bucks under your belt.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2011)

Experience is my greatest secret. Having good instructors while growing up is another. During my younger years, was fortunate enough to hunt with some real old timers. I mean, they were mostly in their 60's and 70's. Hunted with double barrel shotguns, still hunting or with slow trail hounds. South Florida was our favorite hunting, in the Big Cypress counties. Collier and Lee. Now mostly disected with rock roads and houses. Sad to see such great woods be ruined by urbanization. In the 40's thru the early 60's. It was a wild area with few roads. We camped primitive, hunted on foot wearing sneakers, got our drinking water from hand dug wells just like the Indians did. 3 feet by 3 feet, by 3 feet deep, dip em out at least three times and you had good water. Rules were. Don't dig near a pine, and always stay well above the high water mark. Those old guys could call turkeys up with a piece of slate, striker made of cedar thru a corncobb. The best experience I ever got, was while bowhunting. If one succeeds in being an accomplished bowhunter, they will be one heck of a gun hunter. They will understand a deers body language, vocal sounds, and other visible signs left by their presence.  I suggest patience, too many get out of the stand and leave too soon. Stand setup location is also important. Always setup downwind of where you expect deer to travel or be. Come into the stand from downwind, and if possible, keep an open area to your downwind side. A pond, road or open field works. Deer are often vocal as they move along, making a mewing sound much like a wren. The also have ankles that pop when they walk. You may not hear either sound, but deer do. Listen for all sounds, twig snapping, water moving, briars pulling, short bleats or grunts etc.  All can alert you that a buck is coming, even before he's where you can see him. There's many more things I do, that I don't tell because they're difficult to explain in word. Lastly, let me say this. Don't immitate what you see tv personalities do, they're selling stuff. We're not, we're hunting wild deer, usually in areas where they are people smart.
Hope ya'll have a successful season. I may go after this guy, if he'll move during daylight. Date is wrong, time one hour off.


----------



## Son (Dec 4, 2011)

Been trying my best to get up some new pictures, but this season has been too warm, east winds, and slow. Deer movement mostly at night, except for young bucks and a few does. We have about 5 weeks to go, and it'll be over for this time.
Would like to see this one.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice photos Son. I have really enjoyed looking at them and reading about your hunts. Keep them coming.


----------



## Son (Dec 19, 2011)

Still holding out for a big one. Passing on some nice 2 to 3.5 year old bucks. Hoping for a rut to begin as I have several stands in great spots. patience is the key cause the class of bucks I want are holding up in thick stuff during daylight hours. I'm as close to em as I dare get without giving myself away. So far, calling has only brought in young bucks. Ya'll need to give me some tips.

Still moving good at night in our woods.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2011)

Best Threads............Again! Thanks for Sharing Son


----------



## Son (Dec 21, 2011)

Now here's a trophy 2 point. This little guy takes first place in the spike division.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the first time I have seen this thread. Great pics and stories!


----------



## Son (Dec 27, 2011)

For some reason, my pictures have been replaced with photobucket url's. But they work. Guess it saves thread space.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 6, 2012)

Great stories and photos sir it is cool to see the pics from the past you have had some great success thanks for sharing


----------



## Son (Jan 10, 2012)

While digging up info for SS, about my Navy years, I ran across a few other documents I had forgotten.  Here's more nastalgia from my years as an outdoorsman. It's a letter sent to my employer at the time from the Florida Freshwater Fish and Game Commission.
The date is June 21, 1981


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a couple more for the album, 2011 season.










It was an unusual season, bad winds and warm weather.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 16, 2012)

Mr. Anderson, 

Did you ever see a panther while hunting south Florida?

You would have been in the right place at the right time


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2012)

I actually saw one panther in Collier Co, back when I was a kid. Was on a hunting trip with my Dad and other old timers when one said, "Look, a panther". We watched it from the buggy as it ran along a cypress strand for a distance before going into the cypress. Can't remember for sure, but thinking it was around 1953.
Saw panther tracks in the Richloam management area in the late 60's. Two of em ran past me in palmettos and I thought it was hogs, until I got to the road and saw the tracks.


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, Ga deer season may be over, but now's the time to scout for next season. Put cameras out to see who made it through the season etc.. Can also give an idea of turkey population. Lets get back out there.


----------



## Son (Jan 25, 2012)

Still trying to beat this ol 7.5 year old piebald taken in Macon Co. Al in the early 80's. These type deer don't show up often, but I've taken 7 of em so far, but this is the best. Took four years to get him after the first sighting. Proof they don't surrender and are nocturnal for the most part. I got him during the rut, and he was running late getting back to his cane bottom where he liked to hide.
Taken with an old Remington 742 in 06.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 31, 2012)

thats a beatiful deer, did u mount the whole deer?


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Perfectly framed hunting pictures are good for Field and Stream but I still like to see blue jeans, flannel, and bloody tailgates.  Nice pictures of a great looking hunting career!


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2012)

*Dug out more old deer hunting photos*

Better than a whole body mount, this hangs on the wall. Just didn't have room for a body mount. I mounted this buck in 1982 using a Foster form.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Son, Me and you could have a couple Cold Ones and Talk. I,m still in the Glades. bout 15 Years after You first walked the Swamps
Been Huntin it since bout 1968 or so. 
Hunted Lykes brothers Land around Labelle for Years .
 Kinda moved Operations north to Taylor county Fla. in the last 5 Years.
Man, Dry Ground and Dry Boots sure are nice


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 1, 2012)

i agee that is better! the lord has truely blessed you with some of his most beatiful creations! thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## antnye (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  I enjoy your picture threads.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 2, 2012)

i really enjoy reading and seeing the pics in this thread


----------



## Son (Feb 2, 2012)

Swamphunter. Yes, i hunted Collier and Lee counties Fl from 1949 thru 1963. The last hunt in Collier Co was in November of 63 when home on leave from the Navy. Went back aboard ship to finish out my four years, cruising around Cuba during the Missile Blockade. Hunting season of 64, a friend and i went down to our old favorite hunting area in Collier and found rock roads and everything changed. We just turned around and went home. Never went back. Then took up my Florida hunting in places like Bull Creek (Osceola Co), Citrus management area, Tide Swamp and Eglin Field. In or around 1975, I began hunting in Macon Co Al, lost that lease in the 80's and moved to Bullock Co, Al, then in 85 or 6, moved my hunting to Miller/Early counties Ga and have been there since. It's been a long trail, and I've enjoyed every moment of it except when we were stuck somewhere..  lol


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Mar 24, 2013)

great thread even years later


----------



## Robert Harmon (Mar 24, 2013)

Old hunters with old hunting photos,thats just shows were still here doing what we love.lol.


----------

